# 4.4.2 root



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Before y'all blast me, I have looked all day to find out if there is a way to root a Verizon S4 running 4.4.2 and to get an unlocked bootloader. All I have found are guides for rooting builds that aren't the I545VRUFNC5 build

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Before y'all blast me, I have looked all day to find out if there is a way to root a Verizon S4 running 4.4.2 and to get an unlocked bootloader. All I have found are guides for rooting builds that aren't the I545VRUFNC5 build
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


No way for unlocked bootloader but root is capable, look at XDA if you can't find it here

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

